# Topper strorage



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Need display /storage for the toppers already made ,

found a piece of flowering cherry log its not good enough for carving ,so thought it would make a display stand?

going to strip the bark ,trim it to get a flat edge then varish it its not straight so will give a bit of shape and see how it goes?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I bet that will have a great looking grain cobalt. I look forward to seeing it.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I must be mad to have started this but a couple of hours work using a draw knife stripped all the outer bark of

Its very rare for me to start a project without doing drawings 1st but this is one of those jobs., but have a picture in my head how i want it to look , its just a case of seeing how it turns out

Suprising how deep the bark is


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I dont know how long the tree was felled .but the wood felt damp to touch so its not seasoned , need some info as to treat it to prevent to much shrinkage ,know rad is a turner what do you sugest , i know you oftern treat wood .

pity i dont have a moisture reader, but not to worried if it cracks and splits as long as it enhances the looks of it

It just needs a final sanding and the ends need trimming before i drill into it to hold the toppers


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

nearly complete another coat of varnishto do


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well done! Good looking presentation.


----------

